# Jacobins & eye colors



## thumpersalley (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a new pair of red with white flight Jacobins, one has pearl eyes. The other has bi colored eyes. I have not found anything about faults for the bi colored eye, just that a single bulleye is penalized 1 point. Any info on color of eyes for Jacobins & point faults? 



Thanks for the info.

Kim Albany,Oregon USA


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

A split eye is penalized, but the penalty of 1 point is so small that it is almost irrelevant. Besides, you can't see the eyes unless you search, LOL


----------



## valik1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey am from OREGON portland too,How many Jacobins you have?any For sale?i only have 1 pair white and red


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KIM, This is what the standaed calls for,in the book ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON STANDARDS ON PAGE 112 EYES(3pts) "The standards's evaluation requires the presence of two pearl eyes or white eyes, possessing small,well defined pupils surrounded by even,sound irises.A single bulleye penalizes the Jacobin one point. Double bull eyes are admitted in the AOC class or cut three points for the lack of color." * ..GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Fbirdie82 said:


> I don't know Jacobins, but are you refering to a cracked eye when you say bi colored eye? Just curious.


 Hi Fbirdie82, A bull eye is not a cracked eye, a cracked eye is half bull and the other half is normal. A bull eye is all black and shows no color.Bi color eyes are eyes that show two colors in the iris of the eye like red/yellow. .....GEORGE


----------

